# EEA Family Permit Applied from Bahrain Refused :(



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Ever since my partner and I decided that we wanted to move to UK to start a new life, this website has been very helpful to us. We are new to immigration procedures and reading the thread really helped us with our research. 

I lodged my application at VFS Global Bahrain branch on 20 January 2013. Yesterday, 29 January I received an SMS saying my passport is ready for collection. Today 30 January, I received my passport with a refusal letter  and here's what is says:

You have applied for an EEA Family Permit as a person who in durable relationship with an EEA national. Your application has been considered in accordance with Regulation 8(5) of the Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 but you have not provided satisfactory evidence to prove that you are in a durable relationship

You state that you met your partner in Dubai and you began a relationship with him on 20 May 2010. You have provided a letter dated 15 January from your partner which states that you moved together to Bahrain to work for ************ for two years. As evidence of this, you have provided photographs, email exchanges, a letter from the bank which states you have held a joint account with them since 05 January 2011. However this document does not demonstrate that you have been living together as claimed. You have not provided any other evidence to show you have been residing together in Bahrain. Given this, I am not satisfied that you are in a durable relationship with an EEA National. 


My partner and I lived in Bahrain together for 2 years. Our relationship started in Dubai back in may 2010 where we worked at the same company. On 09 December of 2010 he moved to Bahrain to accept a new job and I joined him on 07th January 2011. Again, both of us worked for the same company in Bahrain. In total, we have been together since the last 2 years and 9 months.

We lived together inside the company accommodation although we are not married. All our bills and apartment rental were paid for by the company so we do not have a tenancy agreement under our names. Although the company know that we are living together without being married, we cannot get a letter from them to certify because it is against the Islamic law. 

Since he came here first in Bahrain, he opened his savings account on 05th January 2011. We decided to join our account later 2011 only. But of course since he is the principal holder where my account is joined the certificate states 05th January. 

Here are the documents we have provided:

Invitation letter from my partner
Birth certificates
Passport of my partner stamped by the Dutch Embassy in Bahrain
My partner's employment contract in UK
Email exchanges between me and my partner which started 09 December
Email exchanges between me and my partner's parents
Skype history
Joint account statements and certificate (both statements reflect the same home address)
Travel Tickets
Credit card statements
Pictures (me with his family and him with my family)


I dont know what else they want. I am so disappointed and heart broken because the amount of time we spent to gather all the documents just went to waste. I dont know how else we can prove that we have been together for almost 3 years already.

We hope you can help us. Thank you in advance.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a feeling that they refused me because of the joint account letter from the bank where it says the account was opened 05 January 2011 and I only came to join him 07th January.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Ever since my partner and I decided that we wanted to move to UK to start a new life, this website has been very helpful to us. We are new to immigration procedures and reading the thread really helped us with our research.
> 
> I lodged my application at VFS Global Bahrain branch on 20 January 2013. Yesterday, 29 January I received an SMS saying my passport is ready for collection. Today 30 January, I received my passport with a refusal letter  and here's what is says:


I'm sorry to hear your application was refused.



> You have applied for an EEA Family Permit as a person who in durable relationship with an EEA national. Your application has been considered in accordance with Regulation 8(5) of the Immigration (EEA) Regulations 2006 but you have not provided satisfactory evidence to prove that you are in a durable relationship
> 
> You state that you met your partner in Dubai and you began a relationship with him on 20 May 2010. You have provided a letter dated 15 January from your partner which states that you moved together to Bahrain to work for ************ for two years. As evidence of this, you have provided photographs, email exchanges, a letter from the bank which states you have held a joint account with them since 05 January 2011. However this document does not demonstrate that you have been living together as claimed. You have not provided any other evidence to show you have been residing together in Bahrain. Given this, I am not satisfied that you are in a durable relationship with an EEA National.


Pretty straightforward. For this visa you MUST prove to the UKBA beyond a doubt that you and your partner have been living together for the duration that you claimed. You didn't provide any evidence at all of living together, so they had no choice but to refuse your application. 



> My partner and I lived in Bahrain together for 2 years. Our relationship started in Dubai back in may 2010 where we worked at the same company. On 09 December of 2010 he moved to Bahrain to accept a new job and I joined him on 07th January 2011. Again, both of us worked for the same company in Bahrain. In total, we have been together since the last 2 years and 9 months.
> 
> We lived together inside the company accommodation although we are not married. All our bills and apartment rental were paid for by the company so we do not have a tenancy agreement under our names. Although the company know that we are living together without being married, we cannot get a letter from them to certify because it is against the Islamic law.


This is a problem. Unless you can find a way to get some sort of documentation to prove that you and your partner have been living together, you are unlikely to succeed in this type application in the future. Did you have no other joint bills at the property? Cell phone, etc? 

Can the company not provide you with copies of the bills if they were in your name?



> Since he came here first in Bahrain, he opened his savings account on 05th January 2011. We decided to join our account later 2011 only. But of course since he is the principal holder where my account is joined the certificate states 05th January.


Unfortunately your bank statements have little to do with the failure of your application. A joint bank account isn't proof enough to UKBA that you have been living together. You would need other documentation, such as a tenancy agreement, etc. 



> Here are the documents we have provided:
> 
> Invitation letter from my partner
> Birth certificates
> ...


I'll let some of the more experienced forum members chime in here, as you are in a tight spot. You don't appear to have or be able to get the required documents to prove to UKBA that you have been living with your partner, and I'm not sure there's a way around that in the eyes of UKBA. 

There's nothing the company is willing to provide? No other documents or proof that you shared the same address?


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Leanna,

Thank you for your reply.

The only proof that we are sharing the same address our bank statements which both have the address of the apartment where we have been living together. Is there a way that I can explain it to them that we only decided to join our accounts later in 2011 that's why the account opening date doesnt match with my arrival date in Bahrain? I asked the bank why my name is not reflecting, they told us that its how their system works, whoever is the principal account, only his name will reflect but in their records our accounts are joint.

I asked the company if they can give me any document to prove it, they told me that they will discuss it with HR and see what they can do. The difficult thing is that the company can get penalized once the UK Embassy in Abu Dhabi find out that they allowed us to live together. All applications from Bahrain go to Abu Dhabi in UAE for processing which is another Islamic country.

The only bills that me and partner share is the internet which is under his name. Here in the middle east, there will be no way anyone will issue a joint bill. We tried to do it but they told us they cannot do it. In my application, I attached the receipt of the internet payment using my credit card. Also, I included the authorization that my partner left to me to terminate the internet subscription on his behalf before I leave Bahrain to join him.

I dont know what else to do


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> Hi Leanna,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am afraid you're in a bit of a tough spot. Hopefully your company's HR department will be able to issue something. It definitely doesn't help that your joint bank statements don't reflect the period of time you claim you were living together (to UKBA) and they even state in their referral letter that they don't consider that proof enough. 

You could attempt in your next application to explain the issue regarding Islamic Law to UKBA, but this is most likely to fail as well. Unless you can get the HR department to pen you a letter, you are probably out of luck for this visa route. Even with a letter from HR, hard to say if that would be enough for UKBA.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> I have a feeling that they refused me because of the joint account letter from the bank where it says the account was opened 05 January 2011 and I only came to join him 07th January.


Actually, the reason why they have refused you is because



> As evidence of this, you have provided photographs, email exchanges, a letter from the bank which states you have held a joint account with them since 05 January 2011. You have not provided any other evidence to show you have been residing together in Bahrain.


You needed to have shown them more evidence that you lived together than just the letter from the bank. They don't feel that the photos and emails were enough.

Do you have _anything else_ that shows that you were at the same address together that isn't personal in nature (i.e. mobile phone bill, credit card statement or something that is not a photo, Skype record, email or FaceBook chat)? 

I know that your employer won't give you one single letter saying that you lived together, but would they be able to write a letter for you that says that you lived in Apartment X of their housing complex from 07 January 2011 and also write a _separate letter_ for your partner that states that he lived in Apartment X of their housing complex from 20 October 2010? That would at least show that you were in the same apartment for 2 years but wouldn't necessarily acknowledge that you were living together against Islamic law.



> i am so disappointed and heart broken because the amount of time we spent to gather all the documents just went to waste.


I am really sorry that you were declined, but I cannot say that I have much sympathy for you in this regard.

It may have cost you some time to get your documents together for your application, but you didn't have to spend any money to apply... everyone else who is not fortunate enough to be in a relationship with an EEA national also has to spend time getting their documents together PLUS provide proof that their UK sponsor can meet some strict financial requirements AND they also have to spend approximately USD $1400 to apply for the visa.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Westcoastcanadiangirl, thank you for the input. Let me try to speak to HR tomorrow if they can give us separate letter. I am still living in the same apartment after he left anyway. We dont have mobile bills because we decided to stick to prepaid sim cards. Electricity and water is also paid by the company.

Since both our bank statements have the same address, do you think they will consider it? My credit card statement also has the same address. My partner didnt apply for any credit card here in Bahrain as he doesnt like to have a credit card. 

Let's say I re-apply again, will they look at my old application?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> Westcoastcanadiangirl, thank you for the input. Let me try to speak to HR tomorrow if they can give us separate letter. I am still living in the same apartment after he left anyway. We dont have mobile bills because we decided to stick to prepaid sim cards. Electricity and water is also paid by the company.


Yes, keep us all posted on your ability to secure letters or something. In hindsight might've been a good idea to secure additional bills/deliveries/etc with your name on them. Did you ever buy anything online? Invoices for purchases? Think of anything that could prove the two of you lived at the flat during the period specified. Good luck.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had purchases online but most invoices where addressed to my work address since both of us are at work most of the time and only at home in the evening. 

We didnt know it is going to be this difficult. I know that if we decide to marry soon, they will not accept it as well. They will think its a marriage of convenience


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if this will be valid, here in Bahrain every expatriate has a national ID card which they call CPR that states the individual's address. Both me and my partner have this document with the same address in our CPR but I didnt include it in my application. Do you think they will take it as a proof in support to our bank account statements even if we do not have any tenancy agreement on hand?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> I wonder if this will be valid, here in Bahrain every expatriate has a national ID card which they call CPR that states the individual's address. Both me and my partner have this document with the same address in our CPR but I didnt include it in my application. Do you think they will take it as a proof in support to our bank account statements even if we do not have any tenancy agreement on hand?


It's a tough call. You can definitely include it and anything you can think of in your application, but without what UKBA would call "official" proof ie. tenancy agreement, bills, etc, you might still find your application refused. 

Keep in mind once you have 1 refusal on your record all your future applications will be scrutinised harder, so keep that in mind and try to get as much information as you possibly can, and keep pestering your company's HR to see about those letters.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> I wonder if this will be valid, here in Bahrain every expatriate has a national ID card which they call CPR that states the individual's address. Both me and my partner have this document with the same address in our CPR but I didnt include it in my application. Do you think they will take it as a proof in support to our bank account statements even if we do not have any tenancy agreement on hand?


It's worth a try... you could try to re-apply, using a NEW application form and everything that you sent in the first time AND include the ID cards.

Is there an "issue date" on the card? If so, is your partner's dated October 2010 and yours in January 2011?

That should be more than sufficient evidence for you to show that you have been living together for 2 years.

Good luck!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> It's a tough call. You can definitely include it and anything you can think of in your application, but without what UKBA would call "official" proof ie. tenancy agreement, bills, etc, you might still find your application refused.
> 
> Keep in mind once you have 1 refusal on your record all your future applications will be scrutinised harder, so keep that in mind and try to get as much information as you possibly can, and keep pestering your company's HR to see about those letters.


Since Buttercup and her partner are trying to use their EU treaty rights to get into the UK (I think she said that he's Dutch or Danish), this refusal won't count towards her passport... it's just kids like us (the non-EEA applicants) who would be affected by a refusal.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Since Buttercup and her partner are trying to use their EU treaty rights to get into the UK (I think she said that he's Dutch or Danish), this refusal won't count towards her passport... it's just kids like us (the non-EEA applicants) who would be affected by a refusal.


Man, we do get the short end of the stick! That's good news for OP thought.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> Man, we do get the short end of the stick! That's good news for OP thought.


Don't get me started on this... even my Mom (BC born, Toronto raised) was offended that I had to go through the visa application process and that we (Canadian born citizens) have very little status in the UK, even in spite of the fact that we are part of the British Commonwealth and H.R.H. Queen Elizabeth II is our head of state and on our currency. (Yes, I know that those sorts of rights were rescinded in the 1950's & 60's)

I also think that it's crazy ironic that if and when we (Commonwealth citizens) apply for naturalisation here in the UK, we have to swear an oath of allegiance to Queen Elizabeth (or Prince Charles, if he is king by the time we are invited to a citizenship ceremony). I will do whatever it takes to get British citizenship (including the oath bit), but I should think that having her as our head of state should some how preclude us from this part of the ceremony.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Don't get me started on this... even my Mom (BC born, Toronto raised) was offended that I had to go through the visa application process and that we (Canadian born citizens) have very little status in the UK, even in spite of the fact that we are part of the British Commonwealth and H.R.H. Queen Elizabeth II is our head of state and on our currency. (Yes, I know that those sorts of rights were rescinded in the 1960's)
> 
> I also think that it's crazy ironic that if and when we (Commonwealth citizens generally, Canadians specifically) apply for naturalisation here in the UK, we have to swear an oath of allegiance to Queen Elizabeth (or Prince Charles, if he is king by the time we are invited to a citizenship ceremony). I will do whatever it takes to get British citizenship (including the oath bit), but I should think that having her as our head of state should some how preclude us from this part of the ceremony.


I completely agree! It was my mom too that was surprised at how many hoops we've had to jump through to get me here, again, despite being a member of the Commonwealth. It's pretty crazy. 

I hope that the Queen is still head of state by the time I get to my citizenship ceremony... I like her better


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It's worth a try... you could try to re-apply, using a NEW application form and everything that you sent in the first time AND include the ID cards.
> 
> Is there an "issue date" on the card? If so, is your partner's dated October 2010 and yours in January 2011?
> 
> ...



I just spoke to my partner, he mentioned that HR still has a copy of the national ID card information sheet. I can get it from HR tomorrow and mine as well. It is a legal document which is issued by the Bahrain government. There is an issue date in the card. My partner's CPR was issued in December 2010 and mine was issued in January. But one thing is that my partner left Bahrain 20 November 2013 so that leaves us 1 month and a half short to 2 years. Do you think they will be considerate in my case?

My partner suggested to change the date of issue in the bank certificate for our joint account if it conflicts with my arrival date in Bahrain. I dont think this is the right thing to do as they might look back to my initial application. Is it correct?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Leanna said:


> I completely agree! It was my mom too that was surprised at how many hoops we've had to jump through to get me here, again, despite being a member of the Commonwealth. It's pretty crazy.
> 
> I hope that the Queen is still head of state by the time I get to my citizenship ceremony... I like her better


I think I should like it if Prince William was on the throne, but given how long his Grandmother and Great Grandmother (and even Queen Victoria) lived, I doubt that he'll get there any time soon.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> I just spoke to my partner, he mentioned that HR still has a copy of the national ID card information sheet. I can get it from HR tomorrow and mine as well. It is a legal document which is issued by the Bahrain government. There is an issue date in the card. My partner's CPR was issued in December 2010 and mine was issued in January. But one thing is that my partner left Bahrain 20 November 2013 so that leaves us 1 month and a half short to 2 years. Do you think they will be considerate in my case?
> 
> My partner suggested _*to change the date of issue in the bank certificate for our joint account if it conflicts with my arrival date in Bahrain*_. I dont think this is the right thing to do as they might look back to my initial application. Is it correct?


NO NO NO NO!

They've seen the bank's letter once, and if it suddenly changes to an earlier date, that will raise suspicions and you may very well end up getting a second refusal!

Keep things how they are.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Leanne and westcoastcanadiangirl for all your inputs, it made me feel a little bit better and seeing a little bit of hope. My partner's parents just sent me an email now because they heard the sad news already. 

But one thing is that my partner left Bahrain 20 November 2013 so that leaves us 1 month and a half short to 2 years. Do you think they will be considerate in my case? In my understanding with the letter, they are just looking for more solid proof that we resided in Bahrain together.

I am thinking the same as well, I want to keep everything as it is. Maybe I will just explain in the letter that we decided to join the accounts later 2011. Is it a good or bad idea? 

How soon do I need to re-apply again?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

buttercup81 said:


> Thank you Leanne and westcoastcanadiangirl for all your inputs, it made me feel a little bit better and seeing a little bit of hope. My partner's parents just sent me an email now because they heard the sad news already.
> 
> But one thing is that my partner left Bahrain 20 November 2013 so that leaves us 1 month and a half short to 2 years. Do you think they will be considerate in my case? In my understanding with the letter, they are just looking for more solid proof that we resided in Bahrain together.
> 
> ...


Your main concern is to prove that you and your partner have been living together for 2 years... the bank letter doesn't matter so much as the issue dates and addresses on your ID cards... it's helpful that you have a joint bank account but as the ECO has said, on its own it doesn't really prove that you were living together in a relationship for as long as you claim.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

I spoke to our HR and they told me that they can issue me a letter, they want me to send them a template of how I want the letter to be and they will do it. My concern is under the Sharia Law it is not allowed, I am scared that it will be used against me and go to jail. 

I am planning to go to my home country (philippines) for a month vacation, can I lodge my application there instead?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You could try, but the fact still remains that you need proof that you and your partner have been together for the time that you state. 

The only reasonable way around this is to get a letter from HR verifying that you each lived in Apartment X of their housing complex *or* the ID Card record that has your names and addresses and is currently held by the HR department.

It may very well be safer for you to apply in the Phils with the letter from HR or your CPR ID cards, seeing as the Phils aren't governed by Sharia Law and you won't be jailed for having liv_ed_ together (past tense), but I am not an immigration expert and don't know much about the rules surrounding EEA Family Permits and what country you must apply from.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I will refrain from submitting that letter from HR, only if you intend on applying in Bahrain. Should you decide to apply in the Phillipines, then you could include it. 

From your previous post, I also feel your EU-Partner needs to elaborate further your relationship with more specific details in the cover letter. Why you decided to live together, why you both ended up living in the same place, why was never a series of legal documents available? But again, be extremely careful if you submit this in Bahrain. That letter in the wrong hands will lead to serious trouble, as it will become a powerful statement.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Given our situation, I know it will be difficult for me to get an entry clearance. I am thinking of applying for a tourist visa instead for now so at least I can visit him and UK and see each other for a while and go back to Bahrain. Do you think they will grant me a tourist visa?


----------



## karansoni (Apr 21, 2013)

hi there .. i need you help .. since iam new here i hardly know how to use this thing ??


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

karansoni said:


> hi there .. i need you help .. since iam new here i hardly know how to use this thing ??


You can start a new thread on the main page with any questions you have.


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I reapplied on 05th May and I just received an email today from the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi that my visa has been issued and my documents will be shortly returned to VFS Global in Bahrain  This is just the happiest day of my life! Best gift for our 3rd year anniversary too!

Thank you all for your help. I did follow your advise to request for a letter from the company to support our proof of cohabitation and it worked


----------



## Todney (Jun 10, 2013)

*were u married?*



buttercup81 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I reapplied on 05th May and I just received an email today from the British Embassy in Abu Dhabi that my visa has been issued and my documents will be shortly returned to VFS Global in Bahrain  This is just the happiest day of my life! Best gift for our 3rd year anniversary too!
> 
> Thank you all for your help. I did follow your advise to request for a letter from the company to support our proof of cohabitation and it worked


hey, congratulations!

tell me something I might have lost.. were you married? Or you were proving you had a established relationship without being married?

thanks!


----------



## buttercup81 (Jan 30, 2013)

Todney said:


> hey, congratulations!
> 
> tell me something I might have lost.. were you married? Or you were proving you had a established relationship without being married?
> 
> thanks!


Sorry for my late reply, i just arrived London 2 days ago and Im loving it . No we didnt marry, we just gathered few more documents and tried it again. My employer in Bahrain gave us two separate letters confirming that we lived in the same address. Then our head of government protocol also wrote a letter of support of what he knows about our relationship, letters from two other colleagues and a letter from my partner's parents. Since we do not have any bill under our names, I just used the receipts from my recent online puchases, the courier receipts when he sent me the cover letter and his payslips, our travel tickets together and hospital profile where his name is mentioned as person to contact in case of emergency and more pictures. I read from one of the threads that it will help to attach a table of contents so I made one too and put it right on the top cover of my binder folder. 

At first I was a bit hesistant to submit it again because I was afraid that they will refuse me again. To my surprise it was approved in as short as 5-7 days.

So to allof you out there who are trying to get an EEA FP, dont lose hope. Just try it again and have faith.


----------

